# COMIENZA erupción volcán La Palma -está saliendo lava (y no es una broma)



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Ya está saliendo lava. En tvcanarias están en directo.






En Directo - RadioTelevisión Canaria







rtvc.es





¿Será en octubre?


----------



## sonsol (19 Sep 2021)

¿Y ahora qué??


----------



## KalikaW (19 Sep 2021)

La Naturaleza es muy Sabia...
Lo dejamos en sus manos...


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

sonsol dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué??



Confío en que hayan hecho los deberes.


----------



## qbit (19 Sep 2021)

sonsol dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué??



Salir corriendo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2021)

Enlace no válido


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Sep 2021)

Aún a riesgo de owned brutal, no creo que pase nada por un poco de lava, siempre y cuando la cosa no explosione masivamente. 

Serán como mucho 2 o 3 lenguas de lava


----------



## Seronoser (19 Sep 2021)

Esperemos que la Naturaleza haga su trabajo, y deje bien limpia la isla:


----------



## cortoplacista (19 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio con vistas a fumarola.


----------



## MarloStanfield (19 Sep 2021)

este no era el volcán que si entraba en erupción se iba a formar un tsunami que destrozaría la costa este de EEUU??? otro fin del mundo que dejamos pasar?


----------



## curvilineo (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ya está saliendo lava. En tvcanarias están en directo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está petado el servidor


----------



## Fargo (19 Sep 2021)

- Telecirco, aquí Soros. Los borregos deben seguir remando tranquilos como si no pasara nada. 
Hoy ponéis 24 horas de Sálvame naranja, limón, alguna guarrilla enseñando las tetas y noticias sobre un perro que aprendió a leer el periódico.


----------



## sonsol (19 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Salir corriendo.



No hombre, seguro que Bill Gates tiene la vacuna para salvarles y no tienen que correr.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Son solo 2-3 gotitas de lava


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (19 Sep 2021)

parece fake





como quieres el ignore, op?

pd: no es fake. My owned here


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

En la televisión Canaria se ve en directo.Zona de Pinar alejado de la población. Erupción bastante tranquila. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Sep 2021)

muyayos corriendo..


----------



## NewTroll (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> parece fake
> Ver archivo adjunto 779927
> 
> como quieres el ignore, op?



No seas mongo, anda, aporta o aparta. Actualiza tu buscador.


----------



## tontimer (19 Sep 2021)

https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1ypKdgqvrwnxW



otro enlace


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Sep 2021)

Compra vivienda en La Palma, decían.

Entre moronegros, gitanos, y terremotos y volcanes, eso es peor que Jumanji, es peor que la prehistoria.


----------



## Maquinadematar (19 Sep 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> parece fake
> Ver archivo adjunto 779927
> 
> como quieres el ignore, op?












TSA Noticias


ℹ️ Actualidad nacional española e internacional. t.me/ULTIMA_HORA: nuestro otro canal con toda la última hora mundial. Contacto: @tsarmy_bot ️ Foro: t.me/FOROTSA Backup:	@TSABackup




t.me


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

Empieza a correr la lava ladera abajo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Sep 2021)

Joder..., el río de lava se va a llevar por delante a las casas.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Sep 2021)

Están en directo en el 24h


----------



## curvilineo (19 Sep 2021)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> parece fake
> Ver archivo adjunto 779927
> 
> como quieres el ignore, op?



Es ahora


----------



## Falcatón (19 Sep 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> este no era el volcán que si entraba en erupción se iba a formar un tsunami que destrozaría la costa este de EEUU??? otro fin del mundo que dejamos pasar?



Te refieres a esto, espero que no hasta dentro de cientos de años, tengo familia allá.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> No seas mongo, anda, aporta o aparta. Actualiza tu buscador.



Lo hare, pero trata de abrir jilo con alguna fuente o algo, que con tanto trolo en el foro, queda mucho por limpiar.
Parece que dices la verdad por lo que postea otros loleros. Tome su like


----------



## Avila256 (19 Sep 2021)

Del 2000 y no hicieron caso

*Expertos afirman que la isla de La Palma puede hundirse y generar un maremoto









Expertos afirman que la isla de La Palma puede hundirse y generar un maremoto


Los vulcanólogos españoles critican el alarmismo de la teoría, que debería tardar miles de años en cumplirse La parte este de la isla volcánica de La Palma, en las Canarias, se hunde en el mar y crea una gigantesca ola, que en pocas horas cruza el Atlántico y arrasa las islas del Caribe y la...



www.google.com




*


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

Es verdad. Las casas están en el camino de la lava.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Sep 2021)

El presi dice que la erupción es "*una maravilla de la naturaleza*"


----------



## Jhosef (19 Sep 2021)

*Solo falta un Meteoro gigante y esto va redondo*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

le pregunta la charo de tv al presidente de canarias si "le va a poner algun nombre al volcán" ... y el presidente de canarias haciendo una apología de las _fuerzas de la naturaleza_ 
No cabe un tonto ni un papanatas más queriendo meter su paco filosofía de mercadillo en todo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El presi dice que la erupción es "*una maravilla de la naturaleza*"



Lo es, va ha haber ostias para ir a verlo en el planeta.

Comedme y escroto guanche.


----------



## tracrium (19 Sep 2021)

Bueno, si sale lava, al menos se libera presión. Mejor eso que que reviente. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (19 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El presi dice que la erupción es "*una maravilla de la naturaleza*"



Y la charo presentadora preguntado qué que nombre le van a poner al “nuevo volcán” cuando lo más posible es que no quede ni el tato.


----------



## FranMen (19 Sep 2021)

Que volcán más cutre, es un pacovolcán


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

Jhosef dijo:


> *Solo falta un Meteoro gigante y esto va redondo*



Y no nos enteraremos, ya los chicos del Astrofisico de canarias han avisado que los espejos de los telescopios no se pueden usar por los terremotos.


----------



## cortoplacista (19 Sep 2021)

A ver quién es el primer audaz que lo vincula al cambio climático.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Que volcán más cutre, es un pacovolcán



Si deliciosamente paco, para atraer gente a tope.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

cortoplacista dijo:


> A ver quién es el primer audaz que lo vincula al cambio climático.



Yooo, la descongelación de Groenlandia esta afectando a el equilibrio de la litosfera generando terremotos y actividad volcánica.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Sep 2021)

Castigo de Dios por votar a Vox


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

De momento, se ve escape de lava, pero está en fase inicial, solo queda el petardazo tipo Krakatoa y que se escuche por todo el planeta. Entonces sí. 

Megatsunami en la costa americana

Barra libre de guano per tutti.


----------



## Tercios (19 Sep 2021)

Con un patín a pedales se llega en un rato a costa africana. Relax.

Como los que van a Canarias huyendo del hambre y de la guerra pero en dirección opuesta.


----------



## eyeoftiger (19 Sep 2021)

A minar Bitcoin como en El Salvador...


----------



## Miguel33 (19 Sep 2021)

The winter is coming muyayo.


----------



## Black War Greymon (19 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio en hilo del fin del mundo número 368954278


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Jajajaja, si tiene que afectar a la electricidad, será subir, hasta 3000 euros/hora, hay margen. 

Bien se podría usar la chimenea para lanzar a algunos políticos, en plan pira funeraria, sacrificios aztecas.


----------



## George Orwell (19 Sep 2021)

A mí lo que me preocupa realmente son las emisiones de anhídrido carbónico y si el volcán está al corriente del pago de los derechos de emisión del dióxido de carbono.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)

Hace unos días los expertos decían que no había de que preocuparse.

Flipo con los expertos que tenemos en este país.


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

Como la lava siga corriendo se lleva por delante Puerto Naos. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

supongo que ya era previsibe, pero la colada de lava se acerca a las viviendas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Hace unos días los expertos decían que no había de que preocuparse.
> 
> Flipo con los expertos que tenemos en este país.



eso es porque con el ceceo por ahi abajo hay mucho hezpertoh


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Dice el experto muyayo que ese están produciendo "pequeños terremotitos..."


----------



## Madafaca (19 Sep 2021)

Urgente, hay que sacar a los menas de allí. Nuestros niños no deben correr peligro alguno.


----------



## Hastaelgorro (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Panko21 (19 Sep 2021)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Como la lava siga corriendo se lleva por delante Puerto Naos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Si no tiene pagado el impuesto de circulación no podrá moverse, así que irán los caballero caballero a inmovilizar


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2021)

Bahhhhh!, es por culpa de la acción del hombre.
Ardo en deseos de conocer qué derecho o libertad nos prohibirá los globalistas para evitar estas manifestaciones del "daño" causado a la Tierra.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

la charo pregunta si deberían haber puesto semaforo rojo, pero el paco sismólogo dice que "el terremoto ocurrió acabada la reunión, yo ahí no voy a entrar" ... LOL


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Sep 2021)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Como la lava siga corriendo se lleva por delante Puerto Naos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



preciosa playa de arena negra.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Dice el experto muyayo que ese están produciendo "pequeños terremotitos..."



"pequeñas nubecitas piroclasticas, muyayo, no teman, el cabildo proveera"













"son solo pequeños glaciares derretidos por la explosion, ponte el flotador muyayo y nada pa la orilla que ya veas como no pasa nada"


----------



## jotace (19 Sep 2021)

Y mientras los vulcanólogos con el semáforo en amarillo, les ha pillado el toro.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

estoy escuchando la tele canaria del link que puso el forero y es loleante el nivel inteleStual del dialogo que tiene la periodista con el vulcANOlogo

joder es loleante


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Sep 2021)

Los ejjjpertos y su semáforo amarillo se han cubierto de gloria


----------



## Arthur69 (19 Sep 2021)

Dos plagas más y Pedro Sánchez saldrá en una adenda de La Biblia...


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

No puedo imaginar a que esperan para poner el semáforo en rojo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

"vaya, yo hoy tenia pensao ir a la montaña, pero ya veo que hoy toca playa"


----------



## asiqué (19 Sep 2021)

No hay nadie haciendo una barbacoa sobre la lava?
esto ya no es lo que era.

Ahora en serio, que todos los daños se queden en lo natural y material. Que las personas puedan ponerse a salvo y que todo pase rapido.


----------



## AGACHERO (19 Sep 2021)

TENGO las papas "autodate" y en tocino preparados pa* cuando baje la llama acercarse hacer un asado. Con queso tierno de cabra "morisca" y vino de malvasía de este año, da gusto almorzar bajo un pino canario contemplando este espectáculo de nos sirve la Naturaleza.


----------



## Black War Greymon (19 Sep 2021)

Ja jaja el puto volcán en erupción pero lo primero la comida


----------



## asiqué (19 Sep 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Hace unos días los expertos decían que no había de que preocuparse.
> 
> Flipo con los expertos que tenemos en este país.



Experto en volcanes. Y llamaran a un tipo que estudia los iceberg.
Asi va este pais.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

a la gente de esas viviendas las han mandado al campo de futbol, dice el alcalde de allí


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

Están nerviosos. Se les olvida hasta de ponerse las mascarillas en el directo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (19 Sep 2021)

AGACHERO dijo:


> TENGO las papas "autodate" y en tocino preparados pa* cuando baje la llama acercarse hacer un asado. Con queso tierno de cabra "morisca" y vino de malvasía de este año, da gusto almorzar bajo un pino canario contemplando este espectáculo de nos sirve la Naturaleza.



eso ya si me suena mas a españa


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Ja jaja el puto volcán en erupción pero lo primero la comida





Black War Greymon dijo:


> Ja jaja el puto volcán en erupción pero lo primero la comida



Jajaja, qué grande, realmente hay tiempo, y esos langostinos, esa paellita, esas papas no se van a tirar.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a la gente de esas viviendas las han mandado al campo de futbol, dice el alcalde de allí



El concejal de deportes de encargará de los balones.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Sep 2021)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Ja jaja el puto volcán en erupción pero lo primero la comida



Primero comer, luego siesta y luego correr.


----------



## circus maximus (19 Sep 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Hace unos días los expertos decían que no había de que preocuparse.
> 
> Flipo con los expertos que tenemos en este país.



Joderr,es lo de siempre, cuando dicen:
Tranquilos, está todo controlado. 

Echa a correr en dirección contraria 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mizraim (19 Sep 2021)

¿Hay posibilidades de extinción canaria? Si es asi sigo el hilo, si no me voy a ver Netflix un ratillo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

ahora mismo seguro que estan subiendo muchas tias a hacerse selfies al borde del volcan


----------



## brickworld (19 Sep 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ahora mismo seguro que estan subiendo muchas tias a hacerse selfies al borde del volcan



Jojojo y esa mierda de donde ha salido? Será fake no?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## circus maximus (19 Sep 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Y mientras los vulcanólogos con el semáforo en amarillo, les ha pillado el toro.



Son los protocolos de la kobik
No le hicieron la PCR al volcán y la mitad del personal está de baja asintomática grave 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hipérbole (19 Sep 2021)

Se produce el 19 de septiembre, el mismo día que los terremotos de México (1985 y 2017), como nota de curiosidad.


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

El fuego llega a las primeras casas. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

brickworld dijo:


> Jojojo y esa mierda de donde ha salido? Será fake no?



seguramente sera fake


----------



## fanta de pescao (19 Sep 2021)

Parece mi polla.


----------



## Reivakuum (19 Sep 2021)

Salvad a la moronegrada!! No los falleis!! Donde estan las chicas de cruz roja? Estaran en primera linea empleandose a fondo con las chupipajas!


----------



## AGACHERO (19 Sep 2021)

LOS inmunizados contra la covid no deben temer, es decir, el 70% de la población. Los negacionistas serán absorbidos por el volcán para evitar contagios. La Naturaleza apoya la versión oficial.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (19 Sep 2021)

Probablemente este sera el quinto tema de relevancia que prefiero seguir en Forocoches, porque las gilipolleces y las magufadas , aqui seran tonica mayoritaria.Haceoslo mirar ,que se supone que alli son unos crios y aqui cuarentones,cincuentones y sesentones.


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MÁGICO (19 Sep 2021)

Canarios a la brasa. Ahora se entiende esa necesidad imperiosa de meter a toda la negrada allí . Campo de exterminio


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Sep 2021)

Ésta es la zona donde se ha producido la grieta y de donde sale la lava. 
La caldera del Taburiente queda bastante más al norte

Cam. Cabeza de Vaca - Google Maps


----------



## Arthur69 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## ElOjoQueTodoLoVe (19 Sep 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Salir corriendo.



Será nadando...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (19 Sep 2021)

Tu ríete pero yo "me tiento la ropa"

Octubre de 1.971 erupción del Teneguía - Los "dioses guanches" anunciaban lo que cuatro años más tarde le ocurriría a Miss Canarias 1.936.
Septiembre 2.021 ... Si hubiese que mirar al 2.025 ¡¡¡Me pongo serio!!!


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## cucerulo (19 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El presi dice que la erupción es "*una maravilla de la naturaleza*"



De Torres puedes esperarte que salga hoy diciendo que lo más urgente es implantar el pasaporte covid para que la gente pueda evacuar la isla de forma segura...


----------



## Funcional (19 Sep 2021)

Como no se den prisa lo de Pompeya se va quedar en ná.


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

Tercera boca eruptiva

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)

Ahora que digan que solo evacuarán a los que tengan en pasaporte Covid.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Sep 2021)

Malditos nazis de Chueca.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

La periodista de televisión Canaria se va a mear en directo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rioskunk (19 Sep 2021)

la periodista acaba de decir que va a mear, hace unos minutos en la retransmision por yuoutuve


----------



## FranMen (19 Sep 2021)

Oye, este año octubre viene con adelanto


----------



## cucerulo (19 Sep 2021)

TV Canaria oído ahora en directo: 

Reportero: dime, Fátima
Fátima: ¡yo voy a mear!

Lo que no pase en Canarias...


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

Que patéticos son los canarios, pacos, pacos. Acaba de decir la presentadora en directo "yo voy a mear", y se la ha dejado de oir, mas basta que un arado.


----------



## cortoplacista (19 Sep 2021)

potatosalsa dijo:


> La periodista de televisión Canaria se va a mear en directo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



¿Ha dicho eso verdad?, no he oído mal entonces.
Son necesidades humanas, más que disculpada queda.


----------



## FranMen (19 Sep 2021)

potatosalsa dijo:


> La periodista de televisión Canaria se va a mear en directo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Mear en la boca a ver si lo apaga


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> TV Canaria oído ahora en directo:
> 
> Reportero: dime, Fátima
> Fátima: ¡yo voy a mear!
> ...



INSUPERABLE.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

Ya se vé claramente que el volcán ha formado un montículo. No es el Cracatoa, pero si sigue así yo creo que en poco tiempo no va a quedar un chaletito en la isla. Veo a los muyayos pidiendo ayudicas y reivindicando su condición de españoles de pro.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (19 Sep 2021)

cucerulo dijo:


> TV Canaria oído ahora en directo:
> 
> Reportero: dime, Fátima
> Fátima: ¡yo voy a mear!
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Ya se vé claramente que el volcán ha formado un montículo. No es el Cracatoa, pero si sigue así yo creo que en poco tiempo no va a quedar un chaletito en la isla. Veo a los muyayos pidiendo ayudicas y reivindicando su condición de españoles de pro.



Envidioso, en Madrid no tenéis de esto.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Envidioso, en Madrid no tenéis de esto.



Yo soy de Alicante, y puesto a envidiar, envidiaría mas a la zona del Sobrarbe, por ejemplo. Canarias es muy bonito, pero aislado, cutre, y tercermundista, Madrid no es tan bonito, pero no es el tercer mundo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Sep 2021)

Oh Dios mío, una isla volcánica con una erupción paco que no llega ni a la cuarta parte de las erupciones volcánicas que son atracción turística en Islandia. Qué raro, jamás se ha visto que un volcán entre en erupción.

Se ve que os caísteis de la cama de pequeños y el cerebro se os fue a tomar por el culo. ¿Reaccionasteis así a la de El Hierro hace unos años o a los terremotos fuertes de Tenerife hace 10-12 años? ¿O ni os enterásteis?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Yo soy de Alicante, y puesto a envidiar, envidiaría mas a la zona del Sobrarbe, por ejemplo. Canarias es muy bonito, pero aislado, cutre, y tercermundista, Madrid no es tan bonito, pero no es el tercer mundo.



Y sin volcanes guapos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> El presi dice que la erupción es "*una maravilla de la naturaleza*"



todo lo que potencialmente mate personas les encanta


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Sep 2021)

sonsol dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué??



Esperar que se confirme y se hunda la costa este de los estados piratas de américa


----------



## potatosalsa (19 Sep 2021)

El guapo va camino de La Palma. Ya está todo bajo control.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y sin volcanes guapos.



Los volcanes activos son guapos en la TV, ves de aqui a unas semanas y les comentas lo guapos que son a los dueños de los chaletes. Guapo es esto:


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

Y esto.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

me la pela


----------



## Talabera (19 Sep 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> me la pela



el post más corto que te visto en la vida
estas bien tio?


----------



## CarneconOjos (19 Sep 2021)

No pasa nada hombre son cuatro llamas: Que alquilen de la Palma me mande unos decimos de Lotería de Navidad por favor.


----------



## cortoplacista (19 Sep 2021)

¿Por qué es tan grande el micro del de tv canaria? Un poco más largo y no tiene que sujetarlo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (19 Sep 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Compra vivienda en La Palma, decían.
> 
> Entre moronegros, gitanos, y terremotos y volcanes, eso es peor que Jumanji, es peor que la prehistoria.



He estado en La Palma y moronegros y gitanos ni uno. Alemanes, a millares. No hablaban español, colonizaban pueblos enteros para vivir en ellos y te echaban por no ser alemán. Atontaos totales provocadores de incendios por hacer genialidades como quemar el papel higiénico con un mechero en pleno monte. Tenían menos luces que un barco pirata.

Seguramente estés confundiendo la isla de La Palma con la ciudad de Las Palmas (de Gran Canaria). Aunque tampoco vi moronegros ni gitanos cuando estuve ahí. De hecho no los veo ni en mi zona. Yo no se dónde se meten, me recorro las islas hasta el último rincón y no veo un sólo negro, gitano, moro, panchito, etc. por ningún lado. A lo mejor es que no hay porque agarraron un avión y se largaron para allá con vosotros


----------



## sonsol (19 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esperar que se confirme y se hunda la costa este de los estados piratas de américa



Eso es lo que espera todo el mundo, sino a nadie le importaría la erupción.


----------



## RmBo (19 Sep 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> He estado en La Palma y moronegros y gitanos ni uno. Alemanes, a millares. No hablaban español, colonizaban pueblos enteros para vivir en ellos y te echaban por no ser alemán. Atontaos totales provocadores de incendios por hacer genialidades como quemar el papel higiénico con un mechero en pleno monte.
> 
> Seguramente estés confundiendo la isla de La Palma con la ciudad de Las Palmas (de Gran Canaria). Aunque tampoco vi moronegros ni gitanos cuando estuve ahí. De hecho no los veo ni en mi zona. Yo no se dónde se meten, me recorro las islas hasta el último rincón y no veo un sólo negro, gitano, moro, panchito, etc. por ningún lado. A lo mejor es que no hay porque agarraron un avión y se largaron para allá con vosotros



Las Palmas de GC (la capital, no toda la isla en peso) está llena de Menas, moros y negros. La Palma de alemanes, como isla, mucho más bonita y tranquila (menos hoy xD) La Palma, además se come espectacularmente bien.


----------



## Locoderemate (19 Sep 2021)

No va a pasar nada


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Sep 2021)

Los evacuados en polideportivos

Los inmigrantes en hoteles

Lo veremos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

pues oye par aun rato que lleva no está mal, joder que no estamos encima de una dosrsal oceanica como islandia.


----------



## cucerulo (19 Sep 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Los evacuados en polideportivos
> 
> Los inmigrantes en hoteles
> 
> Lo veremos



Acaban de decir que en el punto de reunión hay un "punto de triaje" para distribuir a la gente en albergues.

Lo de "punto de triaje" en esta época me suena más a juntar viejos para tirarlos al volcán y ahorrar vacunas...


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

Es una erupción provocada, como los incendios, para justificar la agenda 2030.


----------



## Waterman (19 Sep 2021)

Sanchez cancela un viaje a Nueva York, como si sirviera de algo que no vaya. Me le imagino escuchando atentamente y poniendo cara de circunstancias.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Es una erupción provocada, como los incendios, para justificar la agenda 2030.



es una erupción de sexta generación


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Sep 2021)

La hogueras de San Juan de mi pueblo provocan más humo que el volcan ese


----------



## ransomraff (19 Sep 2021)

Waterman dijo:


> Sanchez cancela un viaje a Nueva York, como si sirviera de algo que no vaya. Me le imagino escuchando atentamente y poniendo cara de circunstancias.



El volcan sirve para que no viaje a Nueva York y que no se diga de nuevo que Biden pasa de él.
No le había concedido ni un minutos de encuentro, ni una foto, iba a ser ninguneado de nuevo. Ridículo.


----------



## Alcazar (19 Sep 2021)

Apuestas a que los medios relacionan la erupción y el incendio forestal consecuente con el cambio climático?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (19 Sep 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Falta Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Migue111 (19 Sep 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> este no era el volcán que si entraba en erupción se iba a formar un tsunami que destrozaría la costa este de EEUU??? otro fin del mundo que dejamos pasar?



Creo recordar que la isla estaba un poco como colgando y si se desprende por un terremoto o algo asi es como si un gordo se tira a bomba en una piscina para niños. Y si, la ola podria llegar a USA y mas alla.


----------



## soldadodedios (19 Sep 2021)

Son tresh hilillosh de plashtilina


----------



## AGACHERO (19 Sep 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> He estado en La Palma y moronegros y gitanos ni uno. Alemanes, a millares. No hablaban español, colonizaban pueblos enteros para vivir en ellos y te echaban por no ser alemán. Atontaos totales provocadores de incendios por hacer genialidades como quemar el papel higiénico con un mechero en pleno monte.
> 
> Seguramente estés confundiendo la isla de La Palma con la ciudad de Las Palmas (de Gran Canaria). Aunque tampoco vi moronegros ni gitanos cuando estuve ahí. De hecho no los veo ni en mi zona. Yo no se dónde se meten, me recorro las islas hasta el último rincón y no veo un sólo negro, gitano, moro, panchito, etc. por ningún lado. A lo mejor es que no hay porque agarraron un avión y se largaron para allá con vosotros



MIENTES a posta. Hay miles de moros y negros por todas las islas, especialmente en las grandes y sus ciudades. Es increíble.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Sep 2021)

Ya solo queda el meteorito y el petardazo nuclear...


----------



## cortoplacista (19 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Falta Pierce Brosnan



El 4° protocolo


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Sep 2021)

Pues estas cosas tienen relación con las mareas y la actividad solar. 
El otoño va a ser muy interesante.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (19 Sep 2021)

Video sin las voces de los del informativo dando por saco.
La erupcion tal cual:


----------



## AGACHERO (19 Sep 2021)

El responsable de Emergencias Anaga (chiringuito) en La Palma diciendo por TVC que no hagan caso a la RRSS; sí a las fuentes oficiales. Igual que con el covid y la vacunas. Todo lo que esté fuera de la versión oficial es basura. Panda de vividores.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

dicen que hay mucha ceniza y el mayor cenizo se acerca en un Falcon, OJO PELIGRO


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

No creo que haya nadie con los cojonazos de decir que la erupción de La Palma es por el cambio climático, pero va pincho de tortilla y caña a que algún espabilao habla de “las señales que nos manda un planeta agotado” o algo por el estilo.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (19 Sep 2021)

"Solo seran un par de Tsunamis a lo sumo"


----------



## Bifaz23 (19 Sep 2021)

El usuario @Estrellero pronosticó mediante la lectura de los astros que el volcán iba a pegar el petardazo el día 21.

De hecho, lo más probable es que esto solo sea un aviso de lo que está por venir. DESALOJEN MANHATTAN


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 Sep 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Apuestas a que los medios relacionan la erupción y el incendio forestal consecuente con el cambio climático?



La erupción del volcan podría relacionarse con los mínimos de actividad solar y el debilitamiento del campo magnético terrestre.

Por un lado se debilita el campo magnético solar, y por otro se está debilitando también el terrestre. Las consecuencias son más radiación ionizante, capaz de fundir la sílice volcánica y despertar volcanes dormidos.


----------



## acitisuJ (19 Sep 2021)

*Vecinos de La Palma huyen a toda prisa de sus casas tras la erupción del volcán: "La lava se va a comer esa casa"*








Erupción en La Palma | Vecinos de La Palma huyen a toda prisa de sus casas tras la erupción del volcán: "La lava se va a comer esa casa"


Este domingo, después de una importante actividad sísmica desatada en los últimos días y más destacadamente en las últimas horas, ha erupcionado un volcán en La Palma.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Sep 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Los evacuados en polideportivos
> 
> Los inmigrantes en hoteles
> 
> Lo veremos



como tiene que ser, lluvia dorada sana para los votantes del psoec


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Sep 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Vecinos de La Palma huyen a toda prisa de sus casas tras la erupción del volcán: "La lava se va a comer esa casa"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pongo el tweet


----------



## gargamelix (19 Sep 2021)

Alguien sabe qué es eso que se ve volando alrededor de la erupción y termina estático sobre ella?

Eso puede ser un dron? se fundiría o se iría a cagar por las corrientes térmicas, no?

Edito: si alguien tiene el video original de la TV puede postearlo por favor?


----------



## pepetemete (19 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ahora unos días con el puto volcán y luego de vuelta al puto covid.

Que le den a los mass mierda. Me la sopla el covid y el volcán de los cojones.

Me da más que asco la sociedad de las news y de los attention whores.

A ver si revienta todo de una puta vez.


----------



## Hulagu (19 Sep 2021)

Están diciendo.....(me cuesta respirar) que la lava puede ir cuesta abajo hacia el mar....es HORROROSO...¿Quién lo hubiera imaginado....?...
Los vacunados serán los primeros en morir..por el grafeno. 
¿Que pasará cuando la lava toque el mar?...¿Arderá el mar?....


----------



## Hulagu (19 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> Bueno, ahora unos días con el puto volcán y luego de vuelta al puto covid.
> 
> Que le den a los mass mierda. Me la sopla el covid y el volcán de los cojones.
> 
> ...



Pues vete a la isla y metes los pieses en la lava...o la cabeza


----------



## pepetemete (19 Sep 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> Pues vete a la isla y metes los pieses en la lava...o la cabeza



No, gracias.

Me molesta el circo que se monta con las desgracias ajenas, no el mal que puedan sufrir por lo que está pasando.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Ya nos quedamos tranquilos. ......Falconeti y su Falconcito llegan pronto.


----------



## Kayros (19 Sep 2021)

Pues, al final, el día del juicio final, va a empezar en Canarias. Vayan recordando sus pecados.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2021)

gargamelix dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué es eso que se ve volando alrededor de la erupción y termina estático sobre ella?
> 
> Eso puede ser un dron? se fundiría o se iría a cagar por las corrientes térmicas, no?
> 
> Edito: si alguien tiene el video original de la TV puede postearlo por favor?



Puede ser un dron provocador de erupciones. . Hay que preguntar al viruelo, campeón de distracciones.


----------



## Kayros (19 Sep 2021)

Quién se ha dejado abierta la puerta del inframundo?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (19 Sep 2021)

Estaban todos los menas por ahí no? A mi de pequeño me decían que la naturaleza era sabia


----------



## gargamelix (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Puede ser un dron provocador de erupciones. . Hay que preguntar al viruelo, campeón de distracciones.



Si supieran cómo hacerlo lo usarían sin duda, poca broma con los políticos. Cuando haya erupciones cada mes es que ya saben.

Lo he visto de casualidad, puede que sea algo a media distancia entre la camara y la erupción, estaría bien verlo con más definición. Bastante raro.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Según las imagenes de la television canaria , es por la segunda boca empezando a contar por la izquierda ; por donde el volcán esta disparando mas magma.

Que no se acerque nadie a esa boca.


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Sep 2021)

-¡Es el apocalipsis! ¡El apocalipsiiiis!
-Tranquilos, que da tiempo a comer


----------



## 4motion (19 Sep 2021)

LOKENO ahi tienes el VOLCAN podian aprovecharlo y usar unos cuantos MENAS.


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Sep 2021)

Serán sólo unas microparticulas de lava, solo unas dos o cuatro


----------



## Hulagu (19 Sep 2021)

pepetemete dijo:


> No, gracias.
> 
> Me molesta el circo que se monta con las desgracias ajenas, no el mal que puedan sufrir por lo que está pasando.



Pero eso ya va en el sueldo..ya piden datos...cuanta lava hay..cuanto va a durar....Esto es canne en la máquina...


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Falconeti va la la isla de la Palma , pero en cambio no ha ido al devastador incendio de la procincia de Malaga ni al pobre Mar Menor ni mucho menos en plena Pandemia al Hospital Zandal de Madrid a interesarse poe sus pacientes .


----------



## etsai (19 Sep 2021)

Kayros dijo:


> Quién se ha dejado abierta la puerta del inframundo?



Pedro Sánchez, desde que sacó a Franco del Valle no levantamos cabeza.

@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Falconeti va la la isla de la Palma , pero en cambio no ha ido al devastador incendio de la procincia de Malaga ni al pobre Mar Menor ni mucho menos en plena Pandemia al Hospital Zandal de Madrid a interesarse poe sus pacientes .



Los dioses guanches se han confabulado para evitar que volviese a hacer el ridículo, nuevamente, a nivel internacional.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (19 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Que patéticos son los canarios, pacos, pacos. Acaba de decir la presentadora en directo "yo voy a mear", y se la ha dejado de oir, mas basta que un arado.



Una voz cazallera y un tono muy desagradable.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

¿y quién pagará la emisión de CO2 del medio de locomoción de Falconeti? ¿Este cum fraude no se ha enterado del teletrabajo? 

Con lo gafe que es yo saldría corriendo de La Palma.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

VOLACANO

ARTIFICIAL

DISTRACCION

PARA CREAR CAOS ARTIFICIAL

EL FAMOSO ENJAMBRE SISMICO 


SERIAN 

O DETONACIONES

O ARMAS DE ENERGIA COMO LAS DEL SUBMARINO RUSO DE ULTIMA GENERACION HUNDIDO

QUE AL PARECE ESTA HACIENDO GUERRA SISMICA PARA DESTRUIR UAN BASE AEREA CABAL FUERA DE CONTROL
AL OTRO LADO DEL MUNDO


​


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (19 Sep 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez, desde que sacó a Franco del Valle no levantamos cabeza.
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2



La maldición de FrancoKamón
El juez que firmó el acta de exhumación.
Pérez de los Cobos, por su forma de dirigir, durante todo el proceso, el comportamiento de la Guardia Civil.
A la Lola le falta "nada"
A Zapatero (tarde pero Él no tiene prisa) el pollo lo mismo le hace un roto.
A Balta como colateral del Bobo Solemne

A Fraudillo, je! je! je! je! je! je! je! je! A este ¡¡¡A FUEGO LENTO, MUY LENTO!!!


----------



## nOkia_XXI (19 Sep 2021)

¿Estas emisiones de CO2 nos las tienen en cuenta no como funciona esto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> La maldición de FrancoKamón
> El juez que firmó el acta de exhumación.
> Pérez de los Cobos, por su forma de dirigir, durante todo el proceso, el comportamiento de la Guardia Civil.
> A la Lola le falta "nada"
> ...




*YA PUESTOS

ES CASTIGO DIVINO POR VACUNARSE
*
*Y POR EL PASAPORTE COVID EN LAS ISLAS *



​


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

¿ Pedro Sanchez al ir a la isla , le está quitando protagonismo al Rey Felipe que es el que debiera ser el primero en ir como Jefe de Estado ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

LLEGA EL AMOR

_A CANARIAS_
Y
GALICIA

LA PASION

Y
EL ROMANCE DESEFRENADO


_YO QUERIA NOS PASARA
Y TU __GALICIA__ Y __CANARIAS__ ... 

Y TU Y TU .... _
_LOOOO DEJASTE PASAR
NADA FUE UN ERROR 






UUuuOp_



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

MORIRIAN TRILLONES DE PERSONAS POR CULPA DEL GILIPOLLAS DEL PRESIDENTE CANARIO 


AH!

PERO VOSOTROS LO HABEIS QUERIDO O NO ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

* ARMAS DE ANERGIA DESTRUYENDO DURO CANARIAS Y LO QUE ENTRILLE

DESEO CONCEDIDO*






Denuncian a MC Donald España por pedir el certificado Covid







www.burbuja.info





*Denuncian a *




LA CORPORACION DEL DEEP STATE RELACIONADA CON ( TRUE STORY) Y LOS ATENTADOS DE FALSA BANDERA | MK ULTRA

CONOCIDA COMO_ MC Donald _

*En España por pedir el certificado Covid NWO*


Azrael_II dijo:


> __








Denuncian a MC Donald España por pedir el certificado Covid







www.burbuja.info














Denuncian a MC Donald España por pedir el certificado Covid







www.burbuja.info










Juanchufri dijo:


> Son solo 2-3 gotitas de lava



*tugsteno pa los pollos*
*HAARPS RUGIENDO DURO*
*ARMAS SISMICAS GOLDES CADENAS *





​


----------



## PedrelGuape (19 Sep 2021)

Pobres ingleses, se van a ir calentitos.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Sep 2021)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Como la lava siga corriendo se lleva por delante Puerto Naos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Dos gotitas aisladas.... (ya lo han dicho,pero es que no se puede decir otra cosa)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Sep 2021)

Habrá que poner un impuesto especial a España por las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero del volcán.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

Esperemos que la seguridad del señor presidente esté completamente garantizada en esta arriesgada y patriótica misión . Es un héroe de proporciones homéricas . 

Todos los españoles tenemos contraída una deuda con el mayor patriota que los siglos alumbraron.


----------



## MrDanger (19 Sep 2021)

La lava se ha llevado varias casas.


----------



## asakopako (19 Sep 2021)

La que están liando los 8 encapuchados.

Concentración contra la volcanofobia de vooooox


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Sep 2021)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Ya se vé claramente que el volcán ha formado un montículo. No es el Cracatoa, pero si sigue así yo creo que en poco tiempo no va a quedar un chaletito en la isla. Veo a los muyayos pidiendo ayudicas y reivindicando su condición de españoles de pro.



Los seguros del hogar cubren ... volcanes? No creo. Se va a esfumar mucha pasta.


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Sep 2021)

Y ?????
Cuentale esto a un siciliano o un hawaiano..........

circulen que aui no pasa nada si no estalla Yellowstone o el Toba.


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Sep 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Los seguros del hogar cubren ... volcanes? No creo. Se va a esfumar mucha pasta.



Eso lo paga el Fondo de compensacion de seguros. O sea todos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Sep 2021)

Alguien ha reventado el grano y está saliendo el pus


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Sep 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Eso lo paga el Fondo de compensacion de seguros. O sea todos.



Una reparación de una granizada en mi coche fue a coste del contribuyente.


----------



## Mr.Foster (19 Sep 2021)

Tengo curiosidad...¿porque carajos usan un hilo de un tema grave que está cambiando de un momento a otro...PARA DEDICARSE A ESCRIBIR IMBECILIDADES...

*MANGA DE DESCEREBRADOS.*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Sep 2021)

Mucho rollo y pocas nueces (y que sea así), hace tiempo erupciono un volcan en islandia y estaba la mitad del planeta deseando que ocurriese una catástrofe, por suerte no pasó nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Sep 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad...¿porque carajos usan un hilo de un tema grave que está cambiando de un momento a otro...PARA DEDICARSE A ESCRIBIR IMBECILIDADES...
> 
> *MANGA DE DESCEREBRADOS.*



Tema grave mis huevos


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Sep 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Aún a riesgo de owned brutal, no creo que pase nada por un poco de lava, siempre y cuando la cosa no explosione masivamente.
> 
> Serán como mucho 2 o 3 lenguas de lava



Al contrario, es un volcán 6.0, esa erupción ya no hay quien la pare porque el propio volcán es capaz de retroalimentarse con el CO2 antropogénico....y resiliente.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

ULTIMA HORA: ¡Un volcán de La Palma entra en erupción!​

• 19 sept 2021

*Estado de Alarma 3*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM

------------------------------


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

madre miaaaaaaaa......


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Sep 2021)

Esperemos a ver que dicen Marhuenda, Inda, Elisa Beni sobre volcanes.


----------



## el segador (19 Sep 2021)

Este volcán es de sexta generación o de novena???? Vamos a morir cienes de veces otra vez


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

#IslasCanarias #volcanLaPalma #volcanCumbreVieja
La Lava Esta Quemando Las Casas Cercanas al Volcán 
Cumbre Vieja, Se Abren 5 Crater y Expulsan Lava​

• 9 sept 2021

*Ultramix TV*

La Lava Esta Quemando Las Casas Cercanas al Volcán Cumbre Vieja, Se Abren 5 Crater y Expulsan Lava

No olviden Suscribirse y darle *LIKE* a los vídeos. ¡Saludos a todos y GRACIAS por ese grandioso apoyo que nos brindan!

#IslasCanarias #volcanLaPalma #volcanCumbreVieja
#LaPalma #IsladeLaPalma #enjambresísmico #cumbrevieja #volcánlapalma #pevolca
#VigilanciaLaPalma #Canarias #IslasCanarias #IslaBonita

Instagram : @ultramixtv
SIGUE A ''ULTRAMIX TV'' EN FACEBOOK


https://www.facebook.com/somosultramixtv[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Sep 2021)

Que había un volcán activo ahí no es noticia.
Esto nos recuerda lo pequeñitos que somos.
Este año Canarias no cumplirá su cuota de emisiones.
Evacuaran toda la isla, no?


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

-Ya os he solucionado el tema de la luz.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

#IslasCanarias #volcanLaPalma #volcanCumbreVieja
Entra en erupción un volcán en la Cumbre Vieja en
la isla de La Palma / Erupciona Volcan En España​


• 19 sept 2021

*Ultramix TV*

Entra en erupción un volcán en la Cumbre Vieja en la isla de La Palma / Erupciona Volcan En España

No olviden Suscribirse y darle *LIKE* a los vídeos. ¡Saludos a todos y GRACIAS por ese grandioso apoyo que nos brindan!


#IslasCanarias #volcanLaPalma #volcanCumbreVieja
#LaPalma #IsladeLaPalma #enjambresísmico #cumbrevieja #volcánlapalma #pevolca
#VigilanciaLaPalma #Canarias #IslasCanarias #IslaBonita

Instagram : @ultramixtv
SIGUE A ''ULTRAMIX TV'' EN FACEBOOK


https://www.facebook.com/somosultramixtv[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## LawHeztudient (19 Sep 2021)

Pero cumple la euro 7? LLeva fap? microhibridación? Mascarilla?


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 Sep 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> La lava se ha llevado varias casas.



¡Qué pena por la gente de la isla!

Debe ser terrible.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Sep 2021)

¿A qué ha ido el psicópata a Canarias?


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

EL PASO
Erupción volcánica en La Palma​


• 19 sept 2021

*SIXTY Media*

Activamos una de nuestras cámaras para hacer seguimiento, desde la distancia, de la evolución de las primeras horas de la erupción volcánica en La Palma.


----------



## Gigatr0n (19 Sep 2021)

Menuda está liándo Pedro Sánchez... esta vez se ha pasao 3 pueblos.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

#LaPalma #volcano #CanaryIslands
La Lava Esta Quemando Las Casas Cercanas al Volcán 
Cumbre Vieja, Se Abren 5 Crater y Expulsan Lava​

• 19 sept 2021

*Reuters
*

A volcano erupts on La Palma in the Canary Islands, sending fountains of lava and a plume of smoke and ash into the air from the Cumbre Vieja national park in the south of the island. 

#LaPalma #volcano #CanaryIslands #CumbreVieja #Live #Reuters #News


----------



## Petruska (19 Sep 2021)

Parece que nos ha mirado un tuerto. Vaya racha llevamos.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


>



¡Vaya tela! Esa ha llegado al televisor haciendo chupa-chup.


----------



## rejon (19 Sep 2021)

¿Tienen el PP y la derecha la culpa de la erupción del volcán en Canarias? ¿Estamos ante un caso de fascismo geológico? Síganme en este especial de accidentes volcánicos con nuestros expertos en el tema Antonio Maestre, Ignacio Escolar, Javier Sardá y Elisa Beni.


----------



## Mark_ (19 Sep 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¿A qué ha ido el psicópata a Canarias?



¿A qué va a ir? A hacerse la foto y a estorbar el operativo de emergencias. 

Recemos porque el gafe que tiene éste tío y todo su gobierno no lo lleve consigo porque igual hasta se parte la isla.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Tienen el PP y la derecha la culpa de la erupción del volcán en Canarias? ¿Estamos ante un caso de fascismo geológico? Síganme en este especial de accidentes volcánicos con nuestros expertos en el tema Antonio Maestre, Ignacio Escolar, Javier Sardá y Elisa Beni.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 780238



A esos los va a seguir SPM.


----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Mr.Foster (19 Sep 2021)

*Ahora me gusta mucho más...
Minuto a minuto...
Hay tiempo para decir idioteces y hay tiempo para hablar en serio.
Esto es cosa seria, siempre lo es cuando gente pobre y humilde pierde todo.
Lo menos que podemos hacer es INFORMAR.*


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Fermoselle (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ya está saliendo lava. En tvcanarias están en directo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui fotos...............

Noticias de volcán: informes y actualizaciones sobre la actividad volcánica mundial / 1-19 Sep, 2021


----------



## Discusiones en el GULAG (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2021)

Comienza una erupción volcánica en la Cumbre Vieja de La Palma​

• 19 sept 2021

*AGENCIA EFE*

Comienza una erupción volcánica en la Cumbre Vieja de La Palma
"IMÁGENES EN EXCLUSIVA CEDIDAS POR TELEVISIÓN CANARIA"


Suscríbete a nuestro canal: https://www.youtube.com/user/efe
Web: Agencia EFE
Facebook: Agencia Efe Televisión
Twitter: https://twitter.com/EFetv
Twitter: https://twitter.com/efenoticias
Instagram: Login • Instagram...


----------



## Mark_ (19 Sep 2021)

Brutal la cantidad de lava que está saliendo


----------



## Fondomarino (19 Sep 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> ¿A qué ha ido el psicópata a Canarias?



A hacerse la foto.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)

https://i.4cdn.org/pol/1632079877080.webm


----------



## Ethan20 (19 Sep 2021)

A ver yo hablando desde la barra del bar, lo que ha sucedido hoy lo veo como buenas noticias, que iba a erupcionar parecía claro, pero existía la posibilidad de un pepinazo gordo, tipo krakatoa y hacer un destrozo gordo, asique sea de este tipo es un alibio


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2021)

jajaja los evacuados a campamentos y los menas a hoteles.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Son solo 2-3 gotitas de lava
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779922





LetalFantasy dijo:


>



JAAJJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

QUE CONSTE QUE NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO LIARLA
NO SE QUE FACCION SERIA, POR QUE TODAS REIVINDICAN ESTAS COSAS POR FINES CONTRAPUESTOS
HABRA QUE ESPERAR Y VER
MIRA JUSTO
NO SALE NADA INTERESANTE O RELEVANTE

error 504 ray id 691573c52c22fee6 20210919 201045 utc
(NO SALE NADA )






error 504 ray id 691573c52c22fee6 20210919 201045 utc value in Gematria is 1114


error 504 ray id 691573c52c22fee6 20210919 201045 utc value in Gematria is 1114 Meaning of error 504 ray id 691573c52c22fee6 20210919 201045 utc In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org





EXCEPTO QUIZA ESTO


 ​
thats not funny​1175​1182​197​






de @LetalFantasy   efecto del volcan de canarias





VOLCAN CANARIAS GEMATRIA​


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)

invoco a @lokeno100


----------



## ApartapeloS (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## ANS² (19 Sep 2021)

podríamos aprovechar a tirar ahí desde aviones toda la mierda de España


----------



## lokeno100 (19 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> invoco a @lokeno100




Aquí estoy, esta semana el volcán se va a poner peor ya verás.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Sep 2021)

Fondomarino dijo:


> A hacerse la foto.



Son sus costumbres


----------



## AH1N1 (19 Sep 2021)

Yo solo tengo una duda: Esto lo han montado los chinos o fue Putin? Porque está claro que es para cargarse a USA


----------



## ANS² (19 Sep 2021)

ahora nos obligarán a pagar derechos de emisión de CO2


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2021)

*CYMATICS** armas de energia dew terromotos volcanes haarp armas climaticas vibracion *​


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (19 Sep 2021)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad...¿porque carajos usan un hilo de un tema grave que está cambiando de un momento a otro...PARA DEDICARSE A ESCRIBIR IMBECILIDADES...
> 
> *MANGA DE DESCEREBRADOS.*



Tienes la respuesta en tu misma pregunta.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)

Saluda a Guayota, dios canario del mal que estaba encerrado en volcanes para proteger a la humanidad. Cuando el volcán entra en erupción significa que Guayota y su legión de demonios están libres


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (19 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Chapo la birra por la nariz


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)

Aquí estoy sentado a 1000 m sobre el nivel del mar, mirando cómo arde el mundo. Agradable y confortable.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Sep 2021)

Joder que puta suerte tiene el psicópata de nuestro presidente Perro Ñordez.
Ahora le da para hacer viajecitos a Canarias en el Falcon. Se hace unas fotos y se pasa unas revacaciones de puta madre. Es capaz de instalar allí el gabinete de crisis. Así va a poder tapar escándalos durante meses. Y además a ver cómo le niega fondos Europa.

Hijo de puta, va a pasar a la historia como uno de los mayores vividores de las desgracias.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (19 Sep 2021)

badjojo dijo:


> Tonto del culo.



Pedro Sanchez


----------



## automono (19 Sep 2021)

joder, si ya el mundo anglosajon nos tenia mania, como provoquemos un tsunami y jodamos la costa este de usa, la leyenda negra parecera un libro de Teo comparado con lo que tendriamos despues de esto...


----------



## xalaxi (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## propellerman (19 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> joder, si ya el mundo anglosajon nos tenia mania, como provoquemos un tsunami y jodamos la costa este de usa, la leyenda negra parecera un libro de Teo comparado con lo que tendriamos despues de esto...



Al contrario de los panchos y los sudacas los usanos tienen sentido del ridículo y no están acomplejados y obsesionados con nosotros echándonos la culpa hasta de tener almorranas; de hecho gran parte de ellos no saben ni en qué continente está España y piensa que somos como Danny Trejo


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Sep 2021)

automono dijo:


> joder, si ya el mundo anglosajon nos tenia mania, como provoquemos un tsunami y jodamos la costa este de usa, la leyenda negra parecera un libro de Teo comparado con lo que tendriamos despues de esto...



Si, pero con China y Rusia quedábamos de puta madre.
Hay que mirar lo positivo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Sep 2021)

¿Cómo se llama este volcán?


----------



## [IΞI] (19 Sep 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Los seguros del hogar cubren ... volcanes? No creo. Se va a esfumar mucha pasta.



Si tienes seguro sí, aunque a través del Consorcio


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Sep 2021)

ANS² dijo:


> podríamos aprovechar a tirar ahí desde aviones toda la mierda de España



El falcon va de camino.


----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Sep 2021)

Podríamos tirar dentro del volcán al gobierno en pleno.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (19 Sep 2021)

Jodido cambio climático, hasta a la corteza terrestre afecta. HOW dare you?


----------



## kelden (19 Sep 2021)

La que están liando las vacunas ....


----------



## ANS² (19 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama este volcán?



PSOE


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)

Los que tienen que estar preocupados son los de Miami









Ciencia: - Cuando en CSI Miami vivieron un tsunami por la erupción de un volcán en la Palma







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Epsilon69 (19 Sep 2021)

kelden dijo:


> La que están liando las vacunas ....


----------



## Triyuga (19 Sep 2021)

Por lo menos el volcan es bien real, no es "asintomatico"


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

Está desatado el puto volcán, les va a dejar guapa la isla


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Sep 2021)

No se si alguien lo ha dicho ya, pero que sigan sin devolver a Franco a su sitio y veremos como acabamos, el tsnami ya casi lo damos por hecho, esto sera lo siguiente si es que antes un terremoto no destruye granada al completo y me deja en la ruina.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Fistro Grafenal (20 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAJAJJA SE ACABA DE OIR

"A VER QUE HACEN USTEDE AHÍ??'"

Y UNA VOZ DE EMPANAO

"ZOMO DE LA TELEVISIÓN..."









JAJAJAJAJ

LES ESTAN PIDIENDO LA ACREDITACION DE TELEVISION CANARIA EN DIRECTO JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

Cuando ocurren cosas asi, lo único que se puede hacer es esperar que los daños sean los mínimos. Cuando la naturaleza impone su ley, el ser humano no puede hacer nada.

Ánimo a la gente de La Palma.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Sep 2021)

Ahora llegan los "picos" queriendo echar a los de la TV canaria que están filmando.
¡¡¡Que kojones con la benemerita!!!


----------



## Fistro Grafenal (20 Sep 2021)

JAJAJAJ LE DIJERON A LOS PICOLETOS QUE IBAN A COGER UNA CAMARA Y BAJABAN Y SE ESTÁ OYENDO LA BRONCA EN DIRECTO


----------



## kenny220 (20 Sep 2021)

que hacen ustedes ahi?

somos de la television canaria.

que hay que desalojar


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (20 Sep 2021)

Ya llegaron los canicias a entorpecer al trabajador, ya se van vaya jaja


----------



## Fistro Grafenal (20 Sep 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> que hacen ustedes ahi?
> 
> somos de la television canaria.
> 
> que hay que desalojar



y zin mazcarilla!


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (20 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esperemos que la Naturaleza haga su trabajo, y deje bien limpia la isla:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779918



Jajaja esos ya están evacuados y alojados en el Ritz de Tenerife







Con buenas vistas al futuro derrumbe volcánico y tsunami

Y por las noches las putillas las paga Ábal... digo Torrente


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## kenny220 (20 Sep 2021)

estos ponen lo mismo tv canarias, aunque viene por reuters.

los anteriores han cerrado


----------



## kenny220 (20 Sep 2021)

si es en directo parece otro por la derecha emergiendo


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (20 Sep 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


>



Menuda belleza. Pero que lo graben en 4k a 60 fps para mayor satisfacción.

La musica black metal ya la pondría yo por encima.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

* ACTIVACION VOLCANICA *

*COMO EN LA PRIMERA OLA DE COVID*

*HA RECORDADO EL SEVILLANO*



Sucesos​
* Se mantiene activo el enjambre sísmico en Canarias *
Involcan ha detectado ya unos 200 pequeños terremotos en la zona donde se concentra normalmente la mayor parte de la sismicidad registrada en Canarias​ 
Diario de Avisos 02/05/2018 · ACTUALIZADO 18:30​  



Sismicidad localizada por la Red Sísmica Canaria durante los últimos 30 días. / INVOLCAN
La Red Sísmica Canaria (INVOLCAN) ha informado hoy a través de su perfil en Facebook de que continúa el enjambre sísmico que comenzó en la tarde del pasado día 29 de abril a las 16.00 horas UTC y que se localiza entre las islas de Tenerife y Gran Canaria.









Radio Apocalypse: The GWEN System


Recent developments on the world political stage have brought the destructive potential of electromagnetic pulses (EMP) to the fore, and people seem to have internalized the threat posed by a singl…




hackaday.com






*ANTENAS GWEN UNA DE TANTAS*

*Reliability Through Physics*

GWEN began as a patch for a perceived gap in the communications network connecting the country’s strategic nuclear assets — primarily the launch control centers (LCC) of the ballistic missile launch facilities — to the National Command Authority, which is basically the president. Like all strategic communications systems, GWEN was designed to incorporate best practices for surviving the electromagnetic effects of an EMP. But GWEN had another mission.





G
round wave propagation. Source: Electronics Notes
Groundwave propagation is the tendency of certain radio waves to hug the surface and follow the curvature of the earth and is an exception to the general rule that radio waves only travel in straight lines. The earth acts as a conductor below 5 MHz, so radio waves traveling along the surface of the earth induce currents. The induced currents slow down propagation near the surface, curving the wavefront down as it spreads out. There is considerable attenuation of the signal, of course, and careful consideration has to be given to antenna design and construction. But when properly engineered, ground wave propagation systems can be very effective at over-the-horizon communications that do not rely on the ionosphere.


Groundwave propagation requires long wavelengths to work, so GWEN operated in the low frequency (LF) band from 150 to 175 kHz, well below the commercial AM radio medium frequency (MF) band from 530 to 1700 kHz.

*GWEN Nodes*
A GWEN relay node. Source: Wikipedia, public domain.




GWEN was envisioned as a wide area network of LF _relay nodes_ about 150 to 200 miles apart. Each GWEN relay node communicated to _input-output nodes_, which were generally located at Air Force bases and other such facilities. The relay nodes were to take command and control messages from the IO nodes and propagate them over the entire network until they reached _receive-only nodes_, typically the LCC bases. GWEN encoded messages on the LF signals using minimum-shift keying at a data rate of 1200 bps. Messages were encrypted, of course.


Only about 58 of the planned 240 GWEN stations were built between 1982​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



No salen tia ! que raro


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



lololo

bueno yo estoy por encima de los 500 m ​






​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> lololo
> 
> bueno yo estoy por encima de los 500 m



Yo a 650 m  Muucho tendría que subir. Te imaginas, toda la borregada pinchándose la mudblood y ahora se los lleva el tsunami


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Yo a 650 m  Muucho tendría que subir. Te imaginas, toda la borregada pinchándose la mudblood y ahora se los lleva el tsunami




jajaajajaaja


----------



## YOUERNES (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Según Simón: Una o dos olitas de 500 metros a lo sumo.


----------



## Shy (20 Sep 2021)

gargamelix dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué es eso que se ve volando alrededor de la erupción y termina estático sobre ella?
> 
> Eso puede ser un dron? se fundiría o se iría a cagar por las corrientes térmicas, no?
> 
> Edito: si alguien tiene el video original de la TV puede postearlo por favor?





Un foo fighter, es un tipo de OVNI, muy normal que se vean en erupciones.

EDITO: no es un OVNI, es un puto dron, lo he visto ampliado y se ve claramente


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

400 m ... va ..







​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

U.S. East Coast Could be SUBMERGED by Tsunami at Canary Islands Volcano Eruption with Landslide!


The entire east coast of the United States (and Canada) could find itself literally under water if the ongoing earthquake swarm in the Canary...




halturnerradioshow.com


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Brotes verdes (v2) (20 Sep 2021)

La erupción volcánica en La Palma ya afecta a viviendas y se esperan entre 5.000 y 10.000 evacuaciones


Algunas viviendas del asentamiento de El Paraíso, en El Paso, ya han sufrido los efectos de la erupción volcánica de La Palma, que ha ocasionado evacuaciones en el municipio. Se espera que durante las próximas horas se evacuen entre 5.000 y 10.000 personas.




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Gorrión (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Pues yo tengo la playa a tiro piedra.

DEP siempre foreava.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> U.S. East Coast Could be SUBMERGED by Tsunami at Canary Islands Volcano Eruption with Landslide!
> 
> 
> The entire east coast of the United States (and Canada) could find itself literally under water if the ongoing earthquake swarm in the Canary...
> ...






ESTE ESTE
Esto queria ver yo








U.S. East Coast Could be SUBMERGED by Tsunami at Canary Islands Volcano Eruption with Landslide!


The entire east coast of the United States (and Canada) could find itself literally under water if the ongoing earthquake swarm in the Canary...




halturnerradioshow.com




NO VA A PASAR NADA
es distraccion
pero por meter MAS MIEDO a los adictos al DERROICIONISMO de aqui del foro



* U.S. East Coast Could be SUBMERGED by Tsunami at Canary Islands 
Volcano Eruption with Landslide!  *


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la playa a tiro piedra.
> 
> DEP siempre foreava.



Pero hombre, si se despedaza la isla te hacemos un hueco por aquí


----------



## Cuenta cuento (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Gorrión (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Pero hombre, si se despedaza la isla te hacemos un hueco por aquí



Me voy a poner el bañador para dormir me parece a mi 

Si viene no pasa nada, mientras no me pinchen cualquier cosa me viene bien. Además, va tocando pasar a la otra dimensión, te espero allí y ya me cuentas como acaba la cosa con los covilocos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Tocomotxo (20 Sep 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> este no era el volcán que si entraba en erupción se iba a formar un tsunami que destrozaría la costa este de EEUU??? otro fin del mundo que dejamos pasar?



Este es si! Vamos a destruir EEUU nosotros solos veras tu.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

Apocalipsis 8

“El primer ángel tocó la trompeta, y siguió granizo y fuego mezclados con sangre, y fueron arrojados sobre la tierra; y la tercera parte de los árboles se quemó, y toda la hierba verde se quemó.

Y el segundo ángel tocó la trompeta, y como una gran montaña ardiendo en fuego fue lanzada en el mar; y la tercera parte del mar se convirtió en sangre;


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



 FRASE TIPIQUISIMA DE MI ABUELA xDD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>




que luna es hoy ? letal ?

ottia se ve superbrillante no ?

no se si sera por el movil o por ser canarias LOL


----------



## Decimus (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

*MEDIA LANDSLIDE

PERIODISMO BASURA
*


me quedo los memes​


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> que luna es hoy ? letal ?
> 
> ottia se ve superbrillante no ?
> 
> no se si sera por el movil o por ser canarias LOL



Luna llena en Piscis, la llaman "harvest moon", luna de la cosecha, el equinocio de otoño es el día 22. Es típicamente una luna brillante, amarilla, más grande de lo normal. Tiempo se cosecha y de apareamiento de muchos animales.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

Por cierto @elgatochimpliflinguir , mañana es San Mateo, el del trigo y la cizaña


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

Decimus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 780488





LetalFantasy dijo:


> Luna llena en Piscis, la llaman "harvest moon", luna de la cosecha, el equinocio de otoño es el día 22. Es típicamente una luna brillante, amarilla, más grande de lo normal. Tiempo se cosecha y de apareamiento de muchos animales.



es como siempre hacen pirulas raras por esas fechas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Por cierto @elgatochimpliflinguir , mañana es San Mateo, el del trigo y la cizaña



lololoxDDD


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Sep 2021)

Ha vuelto el directo, sigue como un demonio


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (20 Sep 2021)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A ver yo hablando desde la barra del bar, lo que ha sucedido hoy lo veo como buenas noticias, que iba a erupcionar parecía claro, pero existía la posibilidad de un pepinazo gordo, tipo krakatoa y hacer un destrozo gordo, asique sea de este tipo es un alibio



Todavía espérate....


----------



## Mizraim (20 Sep 2021)

Para ponerme en contexto, esto se ha dado a este grado en otras ocasiones y estamos emocionandonos de más o realmente se viene el guano? (al menos para los canarios).


----------



## skan (20 Sep 2021)

En Youtube está en directo


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2021)

22/02/2022
Megatsunami, a tomar por culo toda la costa atlántica norte.
Caos, miedo, e incertidumbre se apoderan de la población. Es una catástrofe sin precedentes a nivel social y económico, ya que provoca la explosión de la burbuja en la que habitan los mercados financieros. Vienen tiempos de hambre y miseria, comienza una nueva era en la que toca trabajar. Se acaba el millenialismo, el postureo, el veganismo, el feminismo, el animalismo y toda la puta basura que nos rodea.
Hemos pasado de golpe y porrazo de los buenos tiempos creados por gente fuerte, a los tiempos duros con gente débil.
No hay ningún papá estado que pueda mantener a nadie, hemos retrocedido un siglo.
La selección natural se encargará de separar el trigo de la paja.

Qué no, ostias! Que son unos pequeños hilillos de lava. Habrá uno o dos casos más de nuevas erupciones en las demás islas y ya está.


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2021)

Lo de quemar terreno pa recalificarlo tiene un pase, pero encender un volcán pa minar Bitcoin... Esta vez se han pasado. La codicia nos matará a todos


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Para ponerme en contexto, esto se ha dado a este grado en otras ocasiones y estamos emocionandonos de más o realmente se viene el guano? (al menos para los canarios).



La última vez hace 50 años, y esta isla es la más activa de todo el archipiélago, no creo que llegue la sangre al río (o al mar, en este caso) además dicen los ejpertos que está siendo una erupción suave y tranquila.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2021)

Derroición


----------



## Cachopo (20 Sep 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> La última vez hace 50 años, y esta isla es la más activa de todo el archipiélago, no creo que llegue la sangre al río (o al mar, en este caso) además dicen los ejpertos que está siendo una erupción suave y tranquila.



Que expertos? Simon y compañía?


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2021)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que expertos? Simon y compañía?



Un tal Joan Martín y Arnau Folch


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2021)

sin cambiar de escenarios

o de personajes

el tema volcan es muy aburrido

la trama no tiene giros

los characteres .. no te identificas con ellos, no te engañan

es como una pelicula sueca


----------



## Calamon (20 Sep 2021)

KalikaW dijo:


> La Naturaleza es muy Sabia...
> Lo dejamos en sus manos...



Aquí no hay nada natural al azahar, vivimos en un terrario prefabricado donde nosotros somos los actores de este chow


----------



## Cachopo (20 Sep 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Un tal Joan Martín y Arnau Folch



Pues esperemos que no sean amigos de simón y sus 3 o 4 contagiados


----------



## ecoñomixta (20 Sep 2021)

Cachopo dijo:


> Pues esperemos que no sean amigos de simón y sus 3 o 4 contagiados



jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Sep 2021)

El Papa Francisco ha dicho que son las lagrimas de Pachamama.


----------



## Alew (20 Sep 2021)

Para un hilo donde tiene sentido usar la expresión de "Booom" y el Op se nos pone exquisito...

Qué país!


----------



## Hipérbole (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Totalmente, como comentabas, imágenes de película. Impresionante la que se ha liado con el volcán.


----------



## thanos2 (20 Sep 2021)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que expertos? Simon y compañía?



Putos expertos. En Enero 2020 decían que venía una gripecilla de nada, que no pasaría nada, etc. 
Dicho esto, el Vesubio se pegó 4 días escupiendo lava y cenizas hasta que una de sus laderas dijo basta y los flujos piroclásticos se follaron a 1000 km por hora varias ciudades en segundos.

Los expertos me pueden medir la escala Richter de mi cipote.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2021)

Cachopo dijo:


> Que expertos? Simon y compañía?



Nosotros creemos que no habrá en España más allá de algún río de lava diagnosticado. En todo caso será muy leve y remitirá pronto sin más importancia.


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Según esta predicción, vamos por el camino del tsunami,veremos lo que ocurre en el interior de la montaña...


----------



## Gorkako (20 Sep 2021)

El experto que escuché yo ayer decía que en principio no debería liarla pardísima y que se tirará una semana así, peroooooo que está muy preocupado y que no se puede saber con exactitud


----------



## Gorrión (20 Sep 2021)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> 22/02/2022
> Megatsunami, a tomar por culo toda la costa atlántica norte.
> Caos, miedo, e incertidumbre se apoderan de la población. Es una catástrofe sin precedentes a nivel social y económico, ya que provoca la explosión de la burbuja en la que habitan los mercados financieros. Vienen tiempos de hambre y miseria, comienza una nueva era en la que toca trabajar. Se acaba el millenialismo, el postureo, el veganismo, el feminismo, el animalismo y toda la puta basura que nos rodea.
> Hemos pasado de golpe y porrazo de los buenos tiempos creados por gente fuerte, a los tiempos duros con gente débil.
> ...



Me has jodido la paja mañanera, no juegues así con los sentimientos de los foreros.


----------



## Pepinho (20 Sep 2021)

Casualidad. El dia de San Genaro, que salvó Napoles.


----------



## fever (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



las gallinas ??? las han dejado encerradas¡¡


----------



## Anthony Quin (20 Sep 2021)

La Palma es una maravilla de isla, y su gente de lo mejor que hay. Hablan un castellano muy bonito y son gente sencilla. Ánimo muyayos.


----------



## rayban00 (20 Sep 2021)

*¿Afectaría el sunami al norte de África?*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Sep 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El Papa Francisco ha dicho que son las lagrimas de Pachamama.



qué verguenza de papa. solo le falta decir que la tierra es plana y empezar a excomulgar tierraredondistas.


----------



## Freeland (20 Sep 2021)

Esto me empieza a preocupar.

¿Se volvería a parar el mundo otra vez en el peor de los casos?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (20 Sep 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> *¿Afectaría el sunami al norte de África?*



Si, Barcelona, Alicante etc F.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Sep 2021)

Pedrito se viene otra plaga, apruera el culo.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## MC33 (20 Sep 2021)

viendo las webcam, parece que está aflojando mucho mucho


----------



## cifuentes (20 Sep 2021)

*REYES MAROTO PIDE QUE LA ERUPCIÓN SIRVE DE "RECLAMO" TURÍSTICO*. La ministra de Industria, Comercio y Turismo, Reyes Maroto, ha querido enviar este lunes un mensaje de "tranquilidad" a los turistas que se encuentren o vayan a llegar a la isla de La Palma en los próximos días ante la erupción volcánica que allí se ha producido, y que la titular de Turismo ha abogado por que pueda servir de "reclamo" para los viajeros. "Desde Turespaña y desde las embajadas vamos a dar toda la información para que la isla (de La Palma) se convierta en un reclamo para los turistas que quieran ver este espectáculo tan maravilloso de la naturaleza con prudencia, porque ahora mismo lo que nos preocupa es la seguridad de ciudadanos y turistas", ha señalado en esa línea la ministra en una entrevista en Canal Sur Radio recogida por Europa Press.


----------



## C.J. (20 Sep 2021)

Esto es burbuja, foro de "economía". Siempre se profetizan decenas de catástrofes, y luego no pasa NADA.


----------



## circus maximus (20 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Luna llena en Piscis, la llaman "harvest moon", luna de la cosecha, el equinocio de otoño es el día 22. Es típicamente una luna brillante, amarilla, más grande de lo normal. Tiempo se cosecha y de apareamiento de muchos animales.



Yo por si acaso me pido apareamiento 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2021)

Se lleva diciendo años Catastróficos tsunamis podrían derivarse del derrumbe de un volcán de La Palma • Tendencias21

También se ha desmentido "científicamente". 

Independientemente de la gravedad que pueda llegar a tener (recordemos que Octubre está a la vuelta de la esquina), puede ser que eventos como este abran debate catastrofista y a favor de medidas para combatir cambio climático. Doctrina del Shock (level up).


----------



## Nut (20 Sep 2021)

Sera en OCTUBRE???


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Sep 2021)

he tenido que escuchar involuntariamente un poco la secta, joder que país de pacos y paletos postureros , siguen dándose jabón unos a otros diciendo lo bien que lo están haciendo todo, para envenenar a la borregada convenientemente, y que España está en la championligui científica y de protocolos de evacuación a nivel mundial, a qué quieres que te gane y tal ... a Ferreras sólo le ha faltado decir que todos los científicos los ha formado el PSOE en su sede de Ferraz y que el profe era Ábalos


----------



## circus maximus (20 Sep 2021)

Hipérbole dijo:


> Totalmente, como comentabas, imágenes de película. Impresionante la que se ha liado con el volcán.



Lo comentaba en otro hilo,ya tenemos título para la película:
"Un pueblo llamado Guanches Peak" 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2021)

Cientos de casas destruidas, miles de desplazados y pabellones convertidos en albergues. 

Un espectáculo 'maravilloso' para la Ministra Reyes Maroto.


----------



## acitisuJ (20 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Cientos de casas destruidas, miles de desplazados y pabellones convertidos en albergues.
> 
> Un espectáculo 'maravilloso' para la Ministra Reyes Maroto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 780844



¿Que se puede esperar de la hijaputa de la navajita en el sobre ampliada?


----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2021)

Continúa activo el volcán de La Palma, a tan solo 1.892 kilómetros al suroeste de Madrid, sin que Ayuso haya salido a dar explicaciones. 

¿Qué esconde la presidenta madrileña?


----------



## Trejo (20 Sep 2021)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esperar que se confirme y se hunda la costa este de los estados piratas de américa



La verdad es que me encantaría. Así nos vengaríamos a lo grande por lo de 1898. No tenemos armas nucleares pero les joderíamos como si les hubiésemos lanzado 50 misiles ICBM. Tendrían que pasar a llamarse Sunken States of America o SSA (Estados Hundidos de América)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2021)

Erupción de lava en La Palma, lugar donde Ayuso pasó este verano sus vacaciones. 

¿Qué esconde la presidenta madrileña? 

¿Conocía lo que iba a suceder y no avisó a los ciudadanos canarios?


----------



## acitisuJ (20 Sep 2021)

*La nube de ceniza volcánica llega a los 3.000 metros de altura y activa el sistema de avisos a los aviones*








La nube de ceniza volcánica llega a los 3.000 metros de altura y activa avisos para que los aviones cambien sus rutas


La nube de ceniza volcánica de La Palma ha alcanzado los 3.000 metros de altura, una cota que ha obligado a activar los protocolos de aviso a las...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## kusanagi (20 Sep 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> *REYES MAROTO PIDE QUE LA ERUPCIÓN SIRVE DE "RECLAMO" TURÍSTICO*. La ministra de Industria, Comercio y Turismo, Reyes Maroto, ha querido enviar este lunes un mensaje de "tranquilidad" a los turistas que se encuentren o vayan a llegar a la isla de La Palma en los próximos días ante la erupción volcánica que allí se ha producido, y que la titular de Turismo ha abogado por que pueda servir de "reclamo" para los viajeros. "Desde Turespaña y desde las embajadas vamos a dar toda la información para que la isla (de La Palma) se convierta en un reclamo para los turistas que quieran ver este espectáculo tan maravilloso de la naturaleza con prudencia, porque ahora mismo lo que nos preocupa es la seguridad de ciudadanos y turistas", ha señalado en esa línea la ministra en una entrevista en Canal Sur Radio recogida por Europa Press.



Impresionante


----------



## Trejo (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## JAG63 (20 Sep 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La nube de ceniza volcánica llega a los 3.000 metros de altura y activa el sistema de avisos a los aviones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen momento para que Marruecos invada las islas Canarias. Yo no me lo pensaría.


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> Continúa activo el volcán de La Palma, a tan solo 1.892 kilómetros al suroeste de Madrid, sin que Ayuso haya salido a dar explicaciones.
> 
> ¿Qué esconde la presidenta madrileña?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 780850



son solo unos hilillos


----------



## estertores (20 Sep 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> este no era el volcán que si entraba en erupción se iba a formar un tsunami que destrozaría la costa este de EEUU???



No es porque entre en erupción, es porque la isla tiene riesgo de partirse en dos y hundirse en el mar a causa de una erupción lo bastante potente, sería entonces cuando ocurriría el tsunami.

Algo parecido a la explosión del Krakatoa en 1883:









Erupción del Krakatoa de 1883 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Patronio (20 Sep 2021)

Alguien tenía que decirlo, estaba entre Elisa Beni y Anabel Alonso, el premio a la más tonta es para


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (20 Sep 2021)

estertores dijo:


> No es porque entre en erupción, es porque la isla tiene riesgo de partirse en dos y hundirse en el mar a causa de una erupción lo bastante potente, sería entonces cuando ocurriría el tsunami.
> 
> Algo parecido a la explosión del Krakatoa en 1883:
> 
> ...



Entonces puede haber un tsunami en todo el transcurso que este activo el volcán?


----------



## estertores (20 Sep 2021)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Entonces puede haber un tsunami en todo el transcurso que este activo el volcán?



Sabe Dios...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Sep 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Parece que nos ha mirado un tuerto. Vaya racha llevamos.



Hay un viejisimo aforismo

"No perturbéis el descanso de los muertos"

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Sep 2021)

No sé si lo habéis puesto ya, pero el señor presidente de Canarias ha dicho que *esto es un festival de la naturaleza, e*so de perder las viviendas , tierras de cultivo, etc no importa. Ahora me imagino que le dirá a los canarios que les pone hoteles para vivir, como a los inmigrantes.


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MÁGICO (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Sep 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Alguien tenía que decirlo, estaba entre Elisa Beni y Anabel Alonso, el premio a la más tonta es para
> Ver archivo adjunto 781030



eso no es fake?

joder es MEGACHARO


----------



## Cuqui (20 Sep 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Alguien tenía que decirlo, estaba entre Elisa Beni y Anabel Alonso, el premio a la más tonta es para
> Ver archivo adjunto 781030



Da igual lo que diga, el titulo de Elisa Beni es vitalicio.


----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2021)

El mensaje del sanchismo,en relación con la erupción del volcán de La Palma es “disfrutar de este maravilloso espectáculo de la naturaleza” (palabras de Reyes Maroto). 

Los que se quedan sin su casa,plantaciones etc,que se jodan


----------



## FranMen (20 Sep 2021)

Es una suerte que, con el nombre que tiene la isla, no muera nadie


----------



## Patronio (20 Sep 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> eso no es fake?
> 
> joder es MEGACHARO



Pues parece ser que sí que es fake, me lo he tragado porque viniendo de la tal Anabel Alonso era más que creíble , como si lo hubiera dicho Elisa Beni o alguno de los ejpertos de la sexta, de.esos que creen que los bomberos pueden apagar un volcán y que repiten las consignas del gobierno sobre el covid y el alarmismo climático.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Sep 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Pues parece ser que sí que es fake, me lo he tragado porque viniendo de la tal Anabel Alonso era más que creíble , como si lo hubiera dicho Elisa Beni o alguno de los ejpertos de la sexta, de.esos que creen que los bomberos pueden apagar un volcán y que repiten las consignas del gobierno sobre el covid y el alarmismo climático.



era demasiado hasta para Anabel.. aunque con esta gente es facil creerselo.


----------



## rejon (20 Sep 2021)

Reyes Maroto, ministra de Turismo, pide que el "espectáculo maravilloso" del volcán de La Palma sirva de "reclamo" turístico. 

Que se lo diga a los palmeros que han perdido su hogar, sus negocios, que no saben cuando podrán volver a sus casas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Sep 2021)

Vaya telares


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 Sep 2021)

La gente que ha perdido sus casas me da una pena relativa. Toda la isla es un volcán, hay conitos entre las casas, la última erupción gorda fue en 1971. Vivir encima de un volcán es lo que tiene.
Nápoles y México DF serían 2 ejemplos de pequeñas poblaciones a los pies de volcanes. Seattle casi.


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Sep 2021)

belenus dijo:


> Aunque al "negro" que escribe los twits a "nuestro amado líder"  le ha traicionado el corrector, parece ser que el covid tiene los días contados



​
MISSPELLING DE PEDRO SANCHEZ CANARIAS VOLCAN
| VENCIMOS | EN LUGAR DE | HEMOS VENCIDO |​

evergreen9275949919724vanessa927486814813evergrande92759499










an illusion of omnipotence9271656276






vencimos value in Gematria is 927


vencimos value in Gematria is 927 Meaning of vencimos In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org





GEMATRIA VOLCAN EVERGRANDE PEDRO SANCHES TUIT MISPELING​


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## rejon (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Sep 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>




jajajajjajajajajjaja al final le han encontrado uso a la cosa esa


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Sep 2021)

A 4 metros por hora avanza la colada de* la lava del volcán en erupción en La Palma* que abrasa suelos y edificaciones en su camino hacia la franja costera de Tazacorte. 

Pero ahora mismo* no existe "la seguridad" de que vaya a llegar al mar*. 

Los datos actualizados del Comité Director del Plan de Emergencias y las declaraciones de su máximo responsable, Miguel Ángel Morcuende, hablan de *una fase de "mini estabilidad" tras la "explosividad" de la noche pasada*. 

Y advierten de que el riesgo continúa.


----------



## rejon (22 Sep 2021)

- A la izquierda, instalaciones que Marlaska ha facilitado a los guardias civiles desplazados a La Palma .
- A la derecha, menas en un hotel de Gran Canaria .


----------



## Juanchufri (22 Sep 2021)

Lo de la colada avanzando impasible me recuerda a Godzilla cuando entra por el puerto de Tokio: nada se le resiste.


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Sep 2021)

rejon dijo:


> - A la izquierda, instalaciones que Marlaska ha facilitado a los guardias civiles desplazados a La Palma .
> - A la derecha, menas en un hotel de Gran Canaria .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 783782
> Ver archivo adjunto 783784



Bulo Vox, niñosrrrrrrata inventando gilipeces nazis para subnormales


----------



## AH1N1 (24 Sep 2022)

Erupción en La Palma ahora mismo. Ha sido una explosión inmensa













































































































pero gracias a la lluvia se ha apagado inmediatamente


----------



## Cuenta cuento (24 Sep 2022)

y vienen tormentas fuertes


----------

